# exchange of views



## seitt

Greetings,

Please, how do you say ‘exchange of views’? I guess I'm looking for the Modern Turkish equivalent of 'fikir teatisi', which somehow seems old-fashioned, but please correct me if I am wrong.

My sentence for translation:
“There aren't many foreigners who speak Turkish here in İzmir, so it's fine if someone genuinely wants to meet me for an exchange of views.”

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## shafaq

Its modern version is  "fikir alışverişi".


----------



## blackice

"There aren't many foreigners who speak Turkish here in İzmir, so it's fine if someone genuinely wants to meet me for an exchange of views."
"İzmir'de Türkçe konuşan çok fazla yabancı yok, bu benimle görüş alışverişi yapmak isteyen biri olduğunda iyi oluyor."


----------



## Rallino

blackice said:


> "There aren't many foreigners who speak Turkish here in İzmir, so it's fine if someone genuinely wants to meet me for an exchange of views."
> "İzmir'de Türkçe konuşan çok fazla yabancı yok, bu benimle görüş alışverişi yapmak isteyen biri olduğunda iyi oluyor. "



_..., o yüzden fikir alışverişi için görüşmek isteyen olursa, bana uyar._ or something along those lines.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, excellent.


----------



## Guner

Rallino said:


> _..., o yüzden fikir alışverişi için görüşmek isteyen olursa, bana uyar._ or something along those lines.


and here are _somethings_ along those lines : 

"..., o yüzden özellikle bu konuda fikir alışverişi için tanışmak isteyen varsa hiç de fena olmaz."
"..., o yüzden özellikle bu konuda fikir alışverişi için diğerleriyle tanışmak isterim."


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much - if we like Öztürkçe, can we say 'görüş alışverişi' too?


----------



## Guner

seitt said:


> Thank you so much - if we like Öztürkçe, can we say 'görüş alışverişi' too?


Yep, sure we can  But one thing I need to warn is that instead of "görüş alışverişi yapmak" you need to say "görüş alışverişinde bulunmak".
i.e: 
Bu siyasi konulara ilişkin *görüş alışverişinde* *bulunulan *bir platformdur.
Belediye Başkanı yapı denetim firmaları, yapı laboratuarları ve Mimar ve Mühendisler odalarını ziyaret ederek inceleme yaptı ve *görüş alışverişinde bulundu*.


PS: Since I wrote this note I found many examples of the usage "görüş alışverişi yapmak", hence I am not %100 sure anymore. Having said that I do prefer to say "bulunmak" in this context but "yapmak" in a "shopping" context. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - btw, what is yapı laboratuarları in your example sentence, please?


----------



## LunarLord

yapı laboratuvarları = construction laboratories

yapı denetim firmaları = building inspection companies


----------



## seitt

Thanks - so a yapı laboratuvarı is a laboratory in which building technology is tested and developed, is it?


----------



## Guner

Yes, i.e: testing concrete at different pressures etc.


----------



## seitt

Bir yaşıma daha girdim – çok sağolun!


----------



## Guner

seitt said:


> Bir yaşıma daha girdim – çok sağolun!



Rica ederim lakin, "Bir yaşıma daha girdim!" şaşırma ifadesi genellikle öğrendiğiniz yeni bir şey için gerçekten çok şaşırdıysanız söylenir. Haberiniz olsun 

Here is a Welsh one I found which can be totally wrong 
*Dwi ogystal synedig!*


----------



## seitt

Teşekkürler - artık herşey anlaşılır oldu.

Mi ges i fy syfrdanu hefyd – am eich Cymraeg chi!


----------

